# Perseids & Milky Way Photos



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Three years to the day since I shot my Elegug Stacks Milky Way image that then went on to go crazy across the newspapers and media. So what better than a re-visit to the area and also try to get some Perseid & Milky Way photos! Forecast was cloudy, but around half 11 it was super clear. Grab the gear and headed down the coast, one good thing about August is access to the MOD range is open everyday so thankfully I could get to where I wanted to be. I love it here for night sky shots, especially the Milky Way. Only light pollution looking south is that of the north Cornwall/Dorset coast and low terrain cover means big skies. Superb. Was here til about half 1am, and must of counted at least 70 meteors, best one in a long time I can remember and for once it was clear with no moon (best conditions!) Anyways, enough waffle on with the photos.

#1








The eastern night sky over the Green Bridge in Pembrokeshire, pictured the Andromeda Galaxy

#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









Few more on here > http://drewbuckleyphotography.com/perseids-milky-way-photos/


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Those are epic. If I ever get the photography bug I think those are the type and quality of images I'd aspire to take.

Must admit I stuck my head out the door about 10:15 and did catch a few shooting stars so I assume last night was a good show. I think there are more this evening.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome shots.

Tried to take some last night myself but they didn't turn out like that, found that anything over 25/30seconds I'd get star movement,

Any tips and tricks drew would be very much appreciated


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Amazing shots there, nice work. How do you go about getting pictures like that? I'm still learning to use my camera at the moment.


----------



## wood5tock (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow these are simply wonderful. As someone who is learning about photography these shots are truly inspirational!

Ironically the top half of the first shot looks like a de-swirled metallic paint shot.

Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

These are stunning Drew!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Beautiful mate, but little point me even trying on a crop camera if its that amount of noise on full frame!


----------

